# Just as the 'sexual abuse of female cyclists' thread gets back on track...



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2021)

...the mods go and lock it!

Is it just for a clean up or have the trolls won again and shut the discussion down?


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> ...the mods go and lock it!
> 
> Is it just for a clean up or have the trolls won again and shut the discussion down?


The trolls have won again.


----------



## winjim (14 Jun 2021)

I threw in the towel at the point it was moved to NACA. Did it get any better? Was there actually any discussion of the op?


----------



## Cirrus (14 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> I threw in the towel at the point it was moved to NACA. Did it get any better? Was there actually any discussion of the op?


No, it went a bit philosophical then moved on to knitting.

Edit for typo


----------



## purpan (14 Jun 2021)

the knitting seemed positively progressive after some of reactionary posts!


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2021)

It’s a horrible thing, like racism. No matter how you educate people low life’s will always do it. If people were to be put in prison for it there wouldn’t be enough cells.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> It’s a horrible thing, like racism.


What, the news and Current Affairs forum? OK, it can be lively but I never thought it was that bad!


----------



## HMS_Dave (14 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> It’s a horrible thing, like racism. No matter how you educate people low life’s will always do it. If people were to be put in prison for it there wouldn’t be enough cells.


Stalin didn't seem to have that problem back in the USSR 🎼🎤


----------



## winjim (14 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> It’s a horrible thing, like racism. No matter how you educate people low life’s will always do it. If people were to be put in prison for it there wouldn’t be enough cells.


I'm not racist and frankly I find it offensive that you would suggest that I am.


----------



## CentralCommuter (14 Jun 2021)

Why are you assuming he means you?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jun 2021)

Mod note:

Locked re continuing discussion in this section of the site.

Re OP. We have waded through some 30 or so reports today and the entire thread. A decision was taken (see mod note in the thread) to leave the content as it stands.

Member's were then politely asked to stay on track re the thread OP. 

Some didn't and the thread is now locked


----------

